# 3 Stunden von Detmold



## MightyMike (30. Juni 2007)

Am 11. August 2007 veranstaltet der Bike-Sport-Lippe e.V. zum dritten Mal die 3-Stunden von Detmold. Dieses Rennen findet auf einem für die Fahrer recht anspruchsvollen ca. 3,3 km langen Rundkurs, auf dem pro Runde ca. 70 hm zu überwinden sind, statt. Für den Zuschauer ist die Strecke gut einsehbar, da diese von mehreren Seiten zu erreichen ist. Alle Teilnehmer befahren diesen Kurs drei Stunden lang. Dabei heißt es: Runden sammeln! Der Fahrer mit den meisten Runden gewinnt.

Da drei Stunden Mountainbiken und dann noch als Rennen für Kinder und Jugendliche natürlich nicht zumutbar sind, wird es vorm Hauptrennen ein Kinder- und Jugendrennen in verkürzter Form (2 Runden) über dieselbe Strecke geben.

Veranstalter:
Veranstalter ist der Bike-Sport-Lippe e.V. mit Sitz in Detmold 

Ist jemand von euch dabei ??


----------



## Molly (30. Juni 2007)

Mal sehen...
Steht im Kalender mit Fragezeichen.
Erst mal den Urlaub überleben, und gucken, was die Beine sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echinopsis (30. Juni 2007)

Ja, hier  . Darf dieses Jahr gewissermaßen den Verein vertreten und fleißig Runden sammeln. Die letzten Jahre habe ich mit Helfen und Zugucken verbracht. Mal sehen, wie's so wird. 2005 hatten wir jede Menge Bewässerung und konnten Fahrer und Startnummern kaum noch erkennen. Letztes Jahr war das Wetter super. Die Stimmung hat in beiden Jahren gepasst und es waren jeweils über 100 Teilnehmer dabei  .

Grüße Tine


----------



## MightyMike (1. Juli 2007)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> Ja, hier  . Darf dieses Jahr gewissermaßen den Verein vertreten und fleißig Runden sammeln. Die letzten Jahre habe ich mit Helfen und Zugucken verbracht. Mal sehen, wie's so wird. 2005 hatten wir jede Menge Bewässerung und konnten Fahrer und Startnummern kaum noch erkennen. Letztes Jahr war das Wetter super. Die Stimmung hat in beiden Jahren gepasst und es waren jeweils über 100 Teilnehmer dabei  .
> 
> Grüße Tine




dann freue ich mich und hoffe, dass das wetter dieses jahr besser wird


----------



## blacktin (3. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
weiß jemand ob die Strecke die gleiche geblieben ist wie in den letzten jahren.
Ciao


----------



## ratpack (3. Juli 2007)

blacktin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> weiß jemand ob die Strecke die gleiche geblieben ist wie in den letzten jahren.
> Ciao



Jau,
die Strecke bleibt so wie in den vergangenen Jahren. Und natürlich wird das Wetter gut!
Bis dahin.
Dieter


----------



## Vogel (4. Juli 2007)

> Da drei Stunden Mountainbiken und dann noch als Rennen für Kinder und Jugendliche natürlich nicht zumutbar sind, wird es vorm Hauptrennen ein Kinder- und Jugendrennen in verkürzter Form (2 Runden) über dieselbe Strecke geben


Fahren die Kids vor, nach oder wehrend der 3 stunden ?


----------



## Echinopsis (4. Juli 2007)

Hallo Vogel,

der Nachwuchs (U13 und U15) fährt vor den 3 Stunden. Das Kidsrace soll um 11.00 Uhr losgehen. Alles ab Startklasse U17 startet dann um 13.00 Uhr im Hauptrennen. Siegerehrung für die Kids wird wohl wieder direkt nach dem Nachwuchsrennen sein.

Grüße Tine


----------



## sunboy (20. Juli 2007)

Blubb


----------



## Racer09 (20. Juli 2007)

Hi, hab mal ne Frage bezüglich Lizenzfahrer, hat sonst noch wer vor mitzufahren, weil erst ab 3 Lizenzlern, gibts für unz ne Sonderwertung (Teamkollege und ich haben das Rennen schon mal ins Auge gefasst, ist ne gute Vorbereitung für den letzten Bulilauf in Bad Salzdetfurth). Und zur Strecke, eher Autobahn, oder darf man sich auf was anspruchsvolles freuen?


----------



## Echinopsis (21. Juli 2007)

Fahrtechnisch ist die Strecke eher simpel, mehr genehmigt das Forstamt leider nicht. 

Die nötigen drei Lizenzfahrer für die eigene Wertung dürften zusammenkommen. Genau kann ich's leider nicht sagen, die Leute bei denen die Meldungen eingehen sind zur Zeit im Urlaub. Ich weiß aber von zwei Lizenzlern, die starten wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enok (25. Juli 2007)

Hallo Racer09,

es wird eine eigene Lizenzwertung geben, einzige Trennung ist zwischen männlich und weiblich. 

Freuen uns auf Eure Anmeldung.


----------



## hefra (1. August 2007)

Ich bin auch am überlegen mit zu fahren, ebenfalls Lizenz. 
Wie kann ich mir das ganze vorstellen? 3 Stunden CC Rennen auf einfacher Strecke? Ein paar Lizenzler wären schon gut, wenn nur der Racer09 mit fährt werd ich da untergehen


----------



## Marc B (2. August 2007)

bis wieviel uhr kann man sich denn vor ort nachmelden?


----------



## sunboy (2. August 2007)

Blubb


----------



## Joscha (2. August 2007)

boden is gemischt^^

aber 1,9 sollte schon ohne probleme gehen


----------



## Enok (2. August 2007)

Hi Hefra,

haben mittlerweile 3 Lizenzer, die auf jeden Fall mitfahren (da bereits Startgeld überwiesen) und noch 3 weitere Meldungen, bei denen noch das Startgeld fehlt. Sind also genügend Lizenzer am Start, so dass es für Euch auch interessant wird.
Von der Fahrtechnik her gesehen ist die Strecke nicht extrem schwer. Aber die Höhenmeter haben es schon in sich (ca. 70 hm auf 3,3 km). 

Hi Speedfire,

Nachmeldungen werden bis kurz vorm Rennen entgegengenommen, so bis ca. 12.30 (vorausgesetzt, dass noch nicht alle Startplätze vergeben sind). Eine Voranmeldung wäre also empfehlenswert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hefra (10. August 2007)

Wie sieht den die Strecke aus? Auch alles ca 10cm tiefer Schlamm wie bei uns der Wald?

Ich habe in der Ausschreibung gelesen, dass man den Überweisungsbeleg mit bringen soll, ich hab sowas nicht (Onlineüberweisung) stehe aber auf der Teilnehmerliste, kann ich davon ausgehen, dass dann keine Probleme gibt und mein Geld angekommen ist?


----------



## Enok (10. August 2007)

Hi Hefra,

wenn Du in der Liste stehst brauchst Du den Überweisungsträger nicht mitbringen. Das ist nur für den Fall, dass wir eine Zahlung nicht dem entsprechenden Fahrer zuordnen konnten oder der Fahrer trotz Überweisung nicht in der Liste steht. 

Bis morgen 
Sylvia


----------



## hefra (12. August 2007)

Es war eine tolle Veranstalltung. Einzig die Strecke war zu kurz, es war ein ewiges durchwühlen durch die Überrundeten, 2km länge wäre besser. Und die Verpflegung hätte besser oben auf der Asphaltstraße, direkt nach dem Wald statt gefunden.
Gibt es Ergebnisslisten? Ich bin vor der Siegerehrung abgehauen. Ich musste heute Abend noch weg.


----------



## ralfathome (13. August 2007)

hi,
das war eine super Veranstaltung, vielen Dank an die Organisatoren und Helfer!

Nach diversen Marathons auf langen Runden waren die 3Stunden von Detmold für mich der erste mit einer kurzen Streckenlänge. Das Konzept hat mich überzeugt, weil man nie allein unterwegs war. Die Strecke fetzt. , hoffentlich bleibt sie nächstes Jahr so (ohne das jemand sein Auto Nachts abstellen muß, damit wir eine steilere Abfahrt runter dürfen. ). Wenn es zeitlich paßt bin ich wieder dabei. 

Viele Grüße aus Bremen
ralf


----------



## Joscha (13. August 2007)

also mir hat die abfahrt besser gefallen als die der letzten jahre 

bilder und ergebnisse werden die tage auf der homepage veröffentlicht!


----------



## Molly (14. August 2007)

Danke, hat Spaß gemacht, das nächste Mal checke ich meine Schaltung vorher .
Gute Besserung an die Verletzte(n)!
Gruß Molly


----------



## Enok (6. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

nach einem Jahr Pause gibt es in diesem Jahr wieder die 3 Stunden von Detmold. Das Rennen findet am Sonntag, den 16. August 2009 auf verlängerter Strecke und an einem anderen Start-/Zielort statt. Weitere Infos, die neue Ausschreibung sowie das Anmeldeformular gibt es auf

http://bikesportlippe.de


----------



## Fredegar (6. Juni 2009)

prima bin schon angemeldet


Gruss
Mario

www.mtb-racing-bekond.de


----------



## Domme02 (6. Juni 2009)

werde natürlich auch dabei sein!!


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Juni 2009)

ich bin auch dabei, denn: dabei ist alles!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingberger (7. Juni 2009)

Genau mein Motto k star.


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Juli 2009)

ist die strecke auch gut mit starrgabel fahrbar?
muss doch mal meine neue carbongabel im renneinsatz testen.


----------



## epic03 (6. Juli 2009)

auf jeden fall mit starrgabel fahrbar...


----------



## Domme02 (6. Juli 2009)

werdet ihr noch eine Streckenbesichtigung anbieten?? so ca. 1 Woche vor dem Rennen oder so?


----------



## Enok (12. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

da wir die Genehmigung für das Rennen und die Strecke nur für den einen Tag haben, wird es wahrscheinlich keine Streckenbesichtigung geben können. Falls doch, wird dies kurzfristig entschieden und hier bzw. bei uns auf der Homepage bekannt gegeben.


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Juli 2009)

wozu denn ne streckenbesichtigung?

spätestens in der dritten runde sollte man die strecke kennen. 

bis dann ...


----------



## Bike Fan (6. August 2009)

Komme auch aus Detmold, bin aber erst 13, kann ich auch mitmachen ??


----------



## ratpack (7. August 2009)

Hallo Bike Fan,
na klar kannst du mitmachen.
Für deine Altersklasse gibt es extra ein Rennen vor dem Hauptrennen, du musst also keine 3 Stunden durchhalten. Es sind auch schon einige Anmeldungen in deiner Altersklasse. Also, ich hoffe wir sehen uns. Viel Spaß!
Dieter


----------



## Bike Fan (7. August 2009)

Hey,
habe schonmal nachgeschaut, wo wird den genau der Platz sein? 
Gelände der Lebenshilfe Detmold im Gut Johannettental,
bei google earth zeigt der mir nicht viel,
wie lange wird denn der Kurs sein und wie lange werden wir fahren müssen ??

mfg
Bike Fan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (7. August 2009)

Da drei Stunden Mountainbiken und dann noch als Rennen für Kinder und 

Jugendliche natürlich nicht zumutbar sind, wird es vorm Hauptrennen ein Kinder-

und Jugendrennen geben. Hierbei sind 3 Runden (zusammen ca. 6 km) auf der 

verkürzten Strecke zu absolvieren.



kannst du hier lesen: http://www.bikesportlippe.de/ausschreibung.html


----------



## Bike Fan (7. August 2009)

Naja ... etwas doof nur 6km°!
Kann man nicht 2std oder 1 1/2std machen!
Das ist ja voll doof wenn man nur 6km unterwegs ist und dann schon ende 
im Gelände! Naja habe mir die Ausschreibung schon angeuckt.. .
Werde aber glaub ich troztdem teilnhemen!
NAja melde mich dann noch mal und wo beginnt das genau, eine Adresse 
wäre nicht schlecht!


mfg
Bike Fan


----------



## kingberger (7. August 2009)

Bike Fan schrieb:


> Naja ... etwas doof nur 6km°!
> Kann man nicht 2std oder 1 1/2std machen!
> Das ist ja voll doof wenn man nur 6km unterwegs ist und dann schon ende
> im Gelände! Naja habe mir die Ausschreibung schon angeuckt.. .
> Werde aber glaub ich troztdem teilnhemen!



Ja, nimm auf jeden Fall Teil. Wenn du noch nie in Rennatmosphäre reingeschnuppert hast ist dies bestimmt eine gute Gelgenheit. Kann nur gut werden. 
Du musst bedenken, dass sich evtl. nicht alle Kinder und Jugendliche in der Lage fühlen 1/1/2 oder 2h am Stück unter Rennatmosphäre zu fahren. Sind ja auch noch jüngere Kinder dabei als Jugendliche in deinem Alter. Aber wenn du generell Intersse hast an MTB Rennen kannste auch mal hier schauen:

www.challenge4mtb.de

Grüße Jörg


----------



## Bike Fan (7. August 2009)

Cool danke, 
werde dann erstmal die Detmolder Runde machen!
Da sind aber schon coole sachen dabei, wie das Dirt race,
brauche nur noch ne genau adresse!


mfg
Bike Fan


----------



## kingberger (8. August 2009)

Bike Fan schrieb:


> Cool danke,
> werde dann erstmal die Detmolder Runde machen!
> Da sind aber schon coole sachen dabei, wie das Dirt race,
> brauche nur noch ne genau adresse!
> ...



maps.google.de spuckt dir folgendes aus, wenn du dort nach dem Gut Johannettental suchst:

Johannettental 1, 32760 Detmoldâ ( ob es die genau Adresse ist weiÃ ich auch noch nicht, aber geh ich mal von aus )


----------



## Bike Fan (8. August 2009)

Wie sieht es eigendlich aus mit anmelden , wann kann ich mich anmelden ?? 
Kostet ja fÃ¼r mich nur 3â¬, wenn ich mich nicht irre, muss ich das Geld Ã¼berweisen 
oder kann ich es auch vor dem Rennen machen?

mfg
BIke Fan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enok (9. August 2009)

Hallo Bike-Fan,

eine Voranmeldung ist nicht mehr möglich. Es besteht die Möglichkeit sich für das Rennen nachzumelden. Entweder am Samstag, 15.08. zwischen 12 und 14 Uhr oder am Sonntag von 9.30 bis 12 Uhr (für das Jugendrennen bis 10.15 Uhr) auf dem Gelände der Lebenshilfe. Die Nachmeldegebühr beträgt für alle Teilnehmer des Hauptrennens 5 Euro. 

Zu diesen Zeiten können auch die Startnummern (gegen ein Pfand in Höhe von 5 Euro) abgeholt werden. 

Gruß
Sylvia


----------



## Domme02 (9. August 2009)

hoffentlich melden sich noch viele am Renntag an. Bis jetzt sind es ja nicht so viele Teilnehmer.


----------



## Bike Fan (9. August 2009)

OK danke werde dann mich nachmelden müssen ! Werde dann mal schauen ob ich dann Samstag oder Sonntag das machen werde!
Freu mich dann schon auf das Wochenende!

mfg
Adrian


----------



## kingberger (9. August 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> hoffentlich melden sich noch viele am Renntag an. Bis jetzt sind es ja nicht so viele Teilnehmer.



Da kommen sicherlich noch einige hinzu.  Wird schon


----------



## Pfützenspritzer (10. August 2009)

Also, wer nicht weiß wo er hinfahren muß, hier noch mal die Adresse!
Gut Johanettental 
32760 Detmold

Geparkt wird an der Lippischen Landes Brand Versicherung
Simon-August-Str. 2 
Es dürfen ausser Bikes keine Fahrzeuge auf das Gelände!!
Darum nehmt bitte den Parkplatz gegenüber an der LLB!!
http://bikesportlippe.de

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Domme02 (11. August 2009)

Hallo,
ist die Strecke sehr regenanfällig? Es soll leider Samstag abend und auch am Sonntag regnen. Eigentlich habe ich vor mit der Reifenkombi Ro/Ra zu fahren. Bei Matsch wird das aber heikel.


----------



## kingberger (11. August 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ist die Strecke sehr regenanfällig? Es soll leider Samstag abend und auch am Sonntag regnen. Eigentlich habe ich vor mit der Reifenkombi Ro/Ra zu fahren. Bei Matsch wird das aber heikel.



Oh ja, mir grauts auch schon vor Regen. 
Zur Strecke kann ich dir aber auch nichts sagen, kenne die ja selber noch nicht.


----------



## Danimal (11. August 2009)

Hi Leute,

die Strecke hat zwar ordentlich Höhenmeter, die man nach zwei Stunden richtig zu schätzen weiss, aber keine grossartig technischen Schweinereien. Bei Regen muss man nur auf den Asphaltstücken aufpassen, die in Verbindung mit Lehm extrem rutschig werden können... also da lieber ein wenig rausnehmen. Das Rennen gewinnt man nicht bergab!
Die Strecke ist sicherlich auch ohne Federgabel gut fahrbar, auch wenn die Handgelenke nach einiger Zeit bestimmt gerne ein wenig weicher unterwegs wären.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## Danimal (11. August 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ist die Strecke sehr regenanfällig? Es soll leider Samstag abend und auch am Sonntag regnen. Eigentlich habe ich vor mit der Reifenkombi Ro/Ra zu fahren. Bei Matsch wird das aber heikel.



Damit hast Du kein Problem. Wie gesagt, rutschig ist es auf dem Asphaltstück.


----------



## Pfützenspritzer (11. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,
es gibt ein kleines Teilstück nach dem Start, da ist der Weg mit Steinen die bei Feuchtigkeit rutschig sein können! Eigentlich sind sie immer rutschig wenn ich bei Regen da langfahre. Man kann es aber gut einschätzen wie man dort fährt. 
Gruß Uwe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (11. August 2009)

danke, dann fahr ich auf jeden Fall mit Ro/Ra.


----------



## Echinopsis (1. Juli 2017)

Am 3. September 2017 ist es wieder soweit. Die 3 Stunden von Detmold finden zum zwölften Mal statt.
Start und Ziel ist wie bereits in den letzten Jahren auf dem Gelände der Lebenshilfe, Gut Johannettental in Detmold. Die Strecke besteht aus einem ca. 5 km langen Rundkurs mit pro Runde ca. 110 hm.
Trotz der aktuellen Pause der Austragung der Challenge4MTB geht es bei uns weiter.

Vor dem Hauptrennen wird es wieder ein Kinderrennen für den Nachwuchs geben. 

Damit Lizenzfahrer offiziell teilnehmen dürfen, ist die Veranstaltung auch in diesem Jahr beim BDR gemeldet.

Infos und Anmeldung unter http://www.bikesportlippe.de/3stundendetmold.html
und bei Facebook unter Bike-Sport-Lippe e.V.

Wir freuen uns auf zahlreiche Teilnehmer und Zuschauer.


----------



## Pfützenspritzer (30. Juli 2017)

Die Anmeldung ist online bei Race Resault, da wir allerhöchstens 250 Starter auf die Strecke lassen können, solltet ihr nicht zu lange warten! 
http://my1.raceresult.com/77857/?lang=
http://my1.raceresult.com/77857/?lang=
Gruß
-Uwe-


----------



## Danimal (31. Juli 2017)

Bin dabei!


----------



## Echinopsis (1. September 2017)

Nur noch heute ist die reguläre Anmeldung möglich, danach nur noch Nachmeldung am Sonntag vor Ort mit Nachmeldegebühr.
Also schnell sein und die 5 € sparen.
Die Wetteraussichten für Sonntag sind gar nicht schlecht. Die Strecke ist präpariert und viele fleißige Helfer werden dafür sorgen, dass sowohl Teilnehmer wie auch Zuschauer gut verpflegt werden.
Seid dabei und unterstützt den Mountainbikesport in Ostwestfalen-Lippe


----------



## madcrow (2. September 2017)

Hallo, wann ist Startnummern Ausgabe fuer die Kinder- und das Hauptrennen?


----------



## Echinopsis (2. September 2017)

Ab 9 Uhr spätestens sollte alles soweit sein, wahrscheinlich sind wir sogar schon etwas früher soweit.


----------



## madcrow (2. September 2017)

Bis wann muss man die Startnummer fuer die U15 abgeholt haben, ich frage weil zwei von uns im Hauptrennen um 12.00 starten und wir nicht ganz so frueh da sein moechten


----------



## Echinopsis (2. September 2017)

Spätestens 10:30 wäre gut, damit auch wirklich alle Daten zum Start des Rennens im System sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

